# Yet Another Iron Man in Progress



## Jhawk19 (Jul 27, 2009)

So here is my Iron Man by Moebius, so far. 

I started painting the gold today and it's looking great so far. I'll do some masking tonight. Tomorrow or Tuesday I'll start spraying the Candy Red. :thumbsup:

I purchased my LEDs from a seller on eBay. They were $2.50 each, with free shipping, and already have the resistors and wiring. I purchased 2 5mm LEDs and 6 3mm LEDs. They are blue in color. If anyone wants the seller's contact info, PM me. :thumbsup:

I ordered my MKII kit today as well. I should be able to start on it next week. My final goal is to have both assembled kits standing back to back in a clear display case on a rotating base. They should look cool all lit up in a semi-dark room. We'll see! 

More pics to come, so stay tuned...


----------



## Jhawk19 (Jul 27, 2009)

Gold applied!  Masking complete. 

Candy Red next, then clean up and the final assembly. 

Here are more photos and the LEDs I'm using.


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Looking great:thumbsup:,was it hard to apply the masking, what did you use.
Thanks:wave:
Mike


----------



## Jhawk19 (Jul 27, 2009)

Mask wasn't too difficult to apply. I used liquid mask, which works great from what I understand (Bruce).

It dries clear, so it's tough to tell if I've gone outside the lines. I won't know until I pull the mask off and start touching it up. 

The Candy Red was applied late last night. A few more coats tonight and it should be done.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hiya Jhawk19! 

Your Iron Man is off to an excellent start, and I look forward to seeing the finished product. Thanks for posting the great WIP pics.

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## Jhawk19 (Jul 27, 2009)

Well I'm excited!! I finished the candy red yesterday and today I went to peel off the liquid mask and now I've pulled up both gold and mask. EXCELLENT! :thumbsup:

Now I have to go back and paint gold with a friggin brush. Should look awesome! :freak:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Ouch! I always hate to hear these masking stories. I hope the touch ups go smoothly!


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

Sorry to hear about your masking problem! The stuff I used was 'Fasmask'. I had primed the figure, let the paint dry for a day, then painted the gold, and let that dry for a day, then brushed the mask over the areas I wanted to protect. At that point I should have trimmed the mask at the edges to make it a neat line around the masked off areas, but I didn't, and that's what messed up my own masking experience.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Maybe the deal is to seal the kit once the gold has dried? That may help?


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Most definetely seal the kit first but always patience in applying coats , especially after they been masked off always allow at least 2 days time from coat to coat cause sometimes depending on the weather paint will dry fast on top but doe not mean all of it is dry all the way thru . especilly underneath that's why masking pulls up the paint but once you let it dry really good then seal off part you not going to paint anymore , then it should work a trick my friend in the auto body and paint shop told me patience in letting masked off items dry really good .


----------



## Jhawk19 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Almost Finished*

Almost finished...

Here are some more WIP photos. I haven't painted the base, but I don't plan on using it. I also haven't done the trim work, like paint around the neck and 'bolts' on the chest, back, feet, etc. 

I ended up hand painting the gold areas again. The masking did pull up some of the gold. Not much, but enough to need a touch up.

I think the MKII will be much easier since I won't have to do any masking!! 

Don't be too harsh...


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks good..
Thanks for posting pics of your work... 

Dave


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Good job Justin !


----------



## ricecooker29 (Jul 25, 2009)

for my kit...i drilled some bigger eyes to let more light show through
i'll post up some pics to see how you may like it with bigger eyes when i can


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks spot on to me! Can't even tell you hand painted the gold areas.


----------



## Jhawk19 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks Spock!

Here are some more photos after the hand painted details have been added. 

I think I'm finally done. Just a few touch ups here and there, but otherwise...done.

I'll be starting the MKII this weekend.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

That looks very nice - the lighting really looks great with the figure!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

the "up" shot is very dramatic!

Good Job!


----------



## Jhawk19 (Jul 27, 2009)

I have a High Gloss Clearcoat (2936) by Testors. It's an Enamel Top Coat.
I am thinking about spraying my Moebius Iron Man with it. 

Comments...Suggestions...


----------



## Captain America (Sep 9, 2002)

Jhawk19 said:


> I have a High Gloss Clearcoat (2936) by Testors. It's an Enamel Top Coat.
> I am thinking about spraying my Moebius Iron Man with it.
> 
> Comments...Suggestions...


AFAIK, as long as you stick with Testor's Enamels, it'll be fine...As long as you don't try to spray lacquers OVER Enamels. That'll cause crazing of the enamel layers. (It happened to me when I sprayed a Corvette transmission with Testor's Metallizer...Where the Metallizer went over the Engine orange, I got wrinkling.)

If anything, test spray on some of the kit sprues and see what happens.

Be safe & well, all.

Greg


----------



## Jhawk19 (Jul 27, 2009)

Captain America said:


> If anything, test spray on some of the kit sprues and see what happens.
> 
> Greg


Captain...

I agree that I'm going to have to test spray on something. Bad thing is, I would have to primer, paint gold, then paint candy red before spraying with the gloss coat to see the true results.

I guess I'll start that process tonight...


----------

